# Three to six feet



## Inverted99

Here are some pictures from a two day storm that rolled in on Christmas eve and lasted until early this morning. Three feet of fresh that was blown by 40mph winds and drifted to 4-6+ feet, we will be dealing with this one for a while. Enjoy...Jeff

Notice the large SMI Thrower ahead of me.


















My front yard at the beginning of the storm.


----------



## grasmancolumbus

WOW Where is Cedar Mt?


----------



## Inverted99

The mountains of Southwest Utah, elevation 8000-11,000 feet. The snowmobiling is good right now, wish I was out doing that instead getting roads open. Take care...Jeff

Here is what I would rather be doing, a picture from last year in front of my house.


----------



## grasmancolumbus

that is awesome what a beautiful place to live Enjoyussmileyflag


----------



## Mark13

Sounds like some dang good powder riding right now. 

And it looks like a V Xt would be nice.


----------



## AndyTblc

Holy wow thats a ton of snow.


----------



## coldcoffee

How does the SMI thrower know where he is going? Or is he just making a new road as he goes?


----------



## alaska blue ox

they must use gps locators to find the road, though mine shows your position about 50' off of actual!!


----------



## coldcoffee

alaska blue ox;691648 said:


> they must use gps locators to find the road, though mine shows your position about 50' off of actual!!


Well, I think that's pretty wild...wish I had a chance to experience an event like that in the sticks...you guys are all good and tough in my book.


----------



## Supper Grassy

Thats alot of snow!!!


----------



## Inverted99

Just got home from moving more snow and had an EMS call thrown in for good measure.



grasmancolumbus;691586 said:


> that is awesome what a beautiful place to live Enjoyussmileyflag


I feel very fortunate to be able to live here and never take it for granted, we also enjoy it to the fullest when not working.



Mark13;691587 said:


> Sounds like some dang good powder riding right now.
> The riding is awesome right now, I have been able to sneak out a few times so far. Usually ride about 1500 miles a season.
> 
> And it looks like a V Xt would be nice.


Some of my guys have V's on the front of their pick-ups and they work great, I wish the one on the front of my truck was a V.



AndyTblc;691588 said:


> Holy wow thats a ton of snow.


Yes sir! Shaping up to be a good winter.



coldcoffee;691603 said:


> How does the SMI thrower know where he is going? Or is he just making a new road as he goes?


LOL. He is a local boy who has been here longer than me and just knows the area. None of the roads are marked so that type of knowledge is invaluable.



alaska blue ox;691648 said:


> they must use gps locators to find the road, though mine shows your position about 50' off of actual!!


Some of our sub contractors that come up from the closet town, which is 30 miles away end up off course and it is usually off the side, or in a hole.



coldcoffee;692010 said:


> Well, I think that's pretty wild...wish I had a chance to experience an event like that in the sticks...you guys are all good and tough in my book.


Thanks! I will pass that along to the guys who bust their, you know what.



Supper Grassy;692294 said:


> Thats alot of snow!!!


Hopefully we will have the roads widened in time for the next one.

Here are a few more pictures taken today. Just about everything is punched open and now the widening begins and the clearing of the Fire Hydrants. Thanks for all the replies...Jeff

Well I had some more images but I guess I have too many posted, still learning this board.


----------



## Inverted99

Well, now I can post them.


----------



## roadking88

man that's a ton of snow... we got rain here last night in Maine and it's gonna be 50 here today


----------



## sjosephlawncare

Nice pictures, keep em coming!!!


----------



## Bolt-1

Inverted99;691570 said:


> The mountains of Southwest Utah, elevation 8000-11,000 feet. The snowmobiling is good right now, wish I was out doing that instead getting roads open. Take care...Jeff
> 
> Here is what I would rather be doing, a picture from last year in front of my house.


When i was in the military i was at Hill AFB in Ogden for 2 yrs. I did alot of whats in that pic. Plus the skiing is great. Its really beautiful there in Utah. Nice pics...


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

awesome pics and yes you def. need a v!!!!

nice sled pic.. what brand?/what length/CC's/Package??
i wish we had mountains and pow like that to play with in ny:crying:


----------



## Superior L & L

WOW we think we have a ton of snow when we get 10"


----------



## lawnprolawns

Wow. I'd be scared to step outside with that much snow... unless I was on a sled! That's nuts. Good for you guys for keeping things under control!


----------



## theonlybull

nice pics. somedays i've wished we had a truck at the hall with a plow on it. must be a nightmare getting to some of your calls with that much at once


----------



## bike5200

Need some pics of that place this summer


----------



## blueline38

well it's been in the 50's here and we've had alot of rain. Long story short our snow is gone!


----------



## Inverted99

roadking88;692838 said:


> man that's a ton of snow... we got rain here last night in Maine and it's gonna be 50 here today


I wish it would hit 50 here and melt some of the road edges back.



sjosephlawncare;692903 said:


> Nice pictures, keep em coming!!!


Did not get any more today. There was an avalanche at mile post 17 on the highway, I will have to get some pictures of the banks they are cool looking. We drove through them on the way down the mountain in the ambulance but it was dark and I was busy.



Bolt-1;692913 said:


> When i was in the military i was at Hill AFB in Ogden for 2 yrs. I did alot of whats in that pic. Plus the skiing is great. Its really beautiful there in Utah. Nice pics...


I get up north every so often, I actually bought some surplus items and picked them up at Hill. Those boys up north do get some great riding. Thank you for your service! 


LawnProLandscapes;692999 said:


> awesome pics and yes you def. need a v!!!!
> 
> nice sled pic.. what brand?/what length/CC's/Package??
> i wish we had mountains and pow like that to play with in ny:crying:


That is a 2008 Polaris Dragon, 800cc and a 155" track, it will take you places you may not want to go. It actually belongs to a friend of mine and he keeps it in my garage (he does not live up here) so I get to keep it exercised, pretty sweet. My hot-rod will whip it like it is sitting still though, he hates that.



Superior L & L;693045 said:


> WOW we think we have a ton of snow when we get 10"


I actually am relieved when all we get is 10", we start clearing the roads with 6" on the ground.



lawnprolawns;693249 said:


> Wow. I'd be scared to step outside with that much snow... unless I was on a sled! That's nuts. Good for you guys for keeping things under control!


Thanks, we try. If you do get off of the packed snow you go right to your chest and then have to swim out.



theonlybull;693345 said:


> nice pics. somedays i've wished we had a truck at the hall with a plow on it. must be a nightmare getting to some of your calls with that much at once


Makes it interesting that is for sure, nothing like stretching an attack line to the door through the waist and chest deep snow in the yard. Where do you serve at?


----------



## Inverted99

bike5200;693406 said:


> Need some pics of that place this summer


Here are a few. I am ready for summer, time to go fishing and Coyote hunting



































new2chevy;693443 said:


> well it's been in the 50's here and we've had alot of rain. Long story short our snow is gone!


Hope you get some soon if you are making money from it. Take care...Jeff


----------



## theonlybull

Inverted99;693468 said:


> I
> 
> Makes it interesting that is for sure, nothing like stretching an attack line to the door through the waist and chest deep snow in the yard. Where do you serve at?


I'm 1st captain with the Bear River Volunteer Fire Department, Bear River, Nova Scotia

we've had a couple good fires in waist deep snow, and -20C weather. nothing like having trucks froze down at the end, or hoses stuck to your guys


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Inverted99;691570 said:


> The mountains of Southwest Utah, elevation 8000-11,000 feet. The snowmobiling is good right now, wish I was out doing that instead getting roads open. Take care...Jeff
> 
> Here is what I would rather be doing, a picture from last year in front of my house.


Crap, knew I visited the wrong time of the year. 

Was just out there in June, hit all the big NP and Lake Powell for a couple days. Really want to visit in the winter.

Thanks for the awesome pics.

PS Must be close to Bryce based on the pics. Gorgeous country out there, really enjoyed it.


----------



## grnstripes

wow thats alot of snow 
we had a storm like that about 2 yrs ago 
took almost a week to clear everything 
enjoy


----------



## Inverted99

theonlybull;693708 said:


> I'm 1st captain with the Bear River Volunteer Fire Department, Bear River, Nova Scotia
> 
> we've had a couple good fires in waist deep snow, and -20C weather. nothing like having trucks froze down at the end, or hoses stuck to your guys


You know what I mean then! I remember one of ours, I was at the rear of the store and the guy on the Deck Gun overshot the structure, well it was hard to stand back up as we were frozen in the kneeling position. Thanks for sharing.



Mark Oomkes;693715 said:


> Crap, knew I visited the wrong time of the year.
> 
> Was just out there in June, hit all the big NP and Lake Powell for a couple days. Really want to visit in the winter.
> 
> Thanks for the awesome pics.
> 
> PS Must be close to Bryce based on the pics. Gorgeous country out there, really enjoyed it.


We are about 35 minutes from Bryce, man that place is beautiful. Did you get a chance to see Zion National Park too? If you ever get out this way again let me know, I can show you some things besides the ordinary tourist stops that not many people get to see.



grnstripes;694207 said:


> wow thats alot of snow
> we had a storm like that about 2 yrs ago
> took almost a week to clear everything
> enjoy


Takes a lot of time for sure, we will probably have that and a little more into this one.

Got a few more pictures today, not of the avalanche though. I have to go down tomorrow so I will try and get some then.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

theonlybull;693708 said:


> I'm 1st captain with the Bear River Volunteer Fire Department, Bear River, Nova Scotia
> 
> we've had a couple good fires in waist deep snow, and -20C weather. nothing like having trucks froze down at the end, or hoses stuck to your guys


Winter time fires suck.

We had one a couple weeks ago. Old renovated house with 2 roofs, so it was defensive only to start. Pulled siding and gained access to the attic from the exterior so we could knock it down before going inside. By the time we did go inside I was frozen stiff and by the time we left I could barely climb back into the engine.

Did I mention winter fires suck?



Inverted99;694425 said:


> You know what I mean then! I remember one of ours, I was at the rear of the store and the guy on the Deck Gun overshot the structure, well it was hard to stand back up as we were frozen in the kneeling position. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> We are about 35 minutes from Bryce, man that place is beautiful. Did you get a chance to see Zion National Park too? If you ever get out this way again let me know, I can show you some things besides the ordinary tourist stops that not many people get to see.
> 
> Takes a lot of time for sure, we will probably have that and a little more into this one.
> 
> Got a few more pictures today, not of the avalanche though. I have to go down tomorrow so I will try and get some then.


Bummer, had you been registered before, I would have been sure to get in touch with you. We were in the area for the better part of 2 weeks in June, back when fuel was nice and high.  I'll keep it in mind, though, because we would all like to go back.

Yes, we hit Zion as well. I would really like to go back to both parks as well as spend some more time at the Grand Canyon, we only went to the North Rim. I really want to take the Narrows hike down from the beginning in Zion as well as do the climb to Angel's Landing. My kids loved the Narrows hike as well.

Keep up the pics, they're awesome.


----------



## Inverted99

Mark Oomkes;694873 said:


> Winter time fires suck.
> 
> We had one a couple weeks ago. Old renovated house with 2 roofs, so it was defensive only to start. Pulled siding and gained access to the attic from the exterior so we could knock it down before going inside. By the time we did go inside I was frozen stiff and by the time we left I could barely climb back into the engine.
> 
> Did I mention winter fires suck?
> 
> Bummer, had you been registered before, I would have been sure to get in touch with you. We were in the area for the better part of 2 weeks in June, back when fuel was nice and high.  I'll keep it in mind, though, because we would all like to go back.
> 
> Yes, we hit Zion as well. I would really like to go back to both parks as well as spend some more time at the Grand Canyon, we only went to the North Rim. I really want to take the Narrows hike down from the beginning in Zion as well as do the climb to Angel's Landing. My kids loved the Narrows hike as well.
> 
> Keep up the pics, they're awesome.


Good thing you guys knew it was a double roof, well done! I agree, winter fires do suck and make a difficult job even harder. Still have to take care of business though when the big red truck shows up.

I began reading this site last year but am a habitual lurker, funny though, I have posted more on this site than all of the others I am a member of. Great place!

Now wonder you guys enjoyed your visit to this area, sure it pretty country. I always like to hear that people had a good time in the area, just as long as they leave...LOL. Selfish huh? There is a place I ride to, in what I call my back yard, that you can actually see the north rim of the Grand Canyon. Way off in the distance but you can see it.

Here is a couple of shots of the slide area, the sun has really settled the banks down from what they were 5-6 days ago, so not really dramatic I guess. For reference, that is a 1-ton Ford with a 6" lift and 35's and the tops of the banks are 6-8" above the hood and bed rails. The D.O.T guys did a great job of getting the highway re-opened in as short of time as possible. Anyway here are couple of fast shots since traffic was coming.


----------



## Inverted99

Here a couple for the snowmobilers. Sometimes I use a sled to go check the progress of the roads, honest I am working. It is very easy though to stray out to an un-tracked meadow or hill for a few minutes in between "work".

Here is one in the bottom of a dry lake bed with a dam that I like to jump. Found a carcass of a cow I would imagine since the ranchers graze them in the summer here. A Coyote had dug down about 3 feet to get to the buffet. I think next week I will bring the AR-15 out and do some calling, their coats are the best this time of year. You can see his tracks in the snow.









Here is one from a lookout spot I like that is actually looking down at my house.









Here is one of my buddies Dragon that I get to keep exercised and could not resist sending the picture to him in Texas just to rub it in. He is coming up in a couple of days, so I will have to make sure it is full of fuel and oil for him.









This one shows just how much snow the hungry Coyote actually removed to get to the carcass. 









Hope you enjoy...Jeff


----------



## IPLOWSNO

thats my kinda state, if i move how do i tell my wife, i am going to have a couple of more wives. i figure ill get one thats a doctor a lawyer always need a cop. and a stripper lol. you dont have to be mormon do you? i belong to another ordnung called whorman. its what i beleive in lol.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

makes us jersians look like puny men plowing what we think is snow huh haha.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Awsome pictures!


----------



## MSS Mow

Beautiful country you have there!! 

I think even my 9'2" Boss V Blade would struggle with that amount of snow!! Would like the chance to try though. 

Be safe, and enjoy what Mother Nature has blessed you with.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

That is a ton of snow! That blower is awesome too!


----------



## Inverted99

IPLOWSNO;696109 said:


> thats my kinda state, if i move how do i tell my wife, i am going to have a couple of more wives. i figure ill get one thats a doctor a lawyer always need a cop. and a stripper lol. you dont have to be mormon do you? i belong to another ordnung called whorman. its what i beleive in lol.


Shoot, I can't handle the wife I have, no additional ones for me The Polygamist are all over this area, any concrete of framing that is done here is done by them. I have seen them stand a cabin in a day, crazy to see eight year old kids running around with nail bags and a screw gun.



Ramairfreak98ss;696584 said:


> makes us jersians look like puny men plowing what we think is snow huh haha.


Come on out and I will put you in one of the Oshkosh throwers.



MSS Mow;699288 said:


> Beautiful country you have there!!
> 
> I think even my 9'2" Boss V Blade would struggle with that amount of snow!! Would like the chance to try though.
> 
> Be safe, and enjoy what Mother Nature has blessed you with.


Thanks. This last storm I called even the V's off early, it was a job for the throwers.



KL&M Snow Div.;699751 said:


> That is a ton of snow! That blower is awesome too!


They are fun to watch, the guys have to be careful with them though. Great potential for broken windows and broken down snowmobiles getting chewed up.

Here are a couple more pictures.
This is pulling an A300 out that was stuck clearing hydrants.









Here are some from the last road cleared just today. Had two down trees we had to deal with also.


----------



## Inverted99

Two more.










This is currently blocking the highway and our access to town. They say it will be a minimum of two weeks to clear it.


----------



## sefh

WOW awesome pics and good luck out there. What do people do when you get that much snow? Seriously, you couldn't even open your doors to get outside.


----------



## Inverted99

sefh;707602 said:


> WOW awesome pics and good luck out there. What do people do when you get that much snow? Seriously, you couldn't even open your doors to get outside.


I wish they would stay in their house instead of trying to drive before the roads are clear. We have very few full time residents but on the weekends and holidays the low-landers come up in their BMW's and Porsche "four wheel drives". Of course the storms seem to happen on the weekends and the two biggest fell on Thanksgiving and Christmas. You can imagine the chaos when they insist on trying to get around on their 24" rims and street tires. As you can imagine good tires and tire chains are a must up here. Sorry, enough ranting. Take care...Jeff

P.S. The snowmobiling is fantastic right now!


----------



## Snowjam

Are you still clearing snow from two weeks ago??? Man, I hope that strong a storm doesn't come by often. My area wouldn't recover for a month! I'm glad you don't have many full time locals. Cleaning up during "rush hour" would suck. Lol!


----------



## sefh

I would just like to come out there a ride for a week or so. I don't know what I would do with that much snow. I would hate to see your spring thaw!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inverted99

Snowjam;707801 said:


> Are you still clearing snow from two weeks ago??? Man, I hope that strong a storm doesn't come by often. My area wouldn't recover for a month! I'm glad you don't have many full time locals. Cleaning up during "rush hour" would suck. Lol!


Yes. The pictures I posted of the last road we did today, it was left due to a mysterious pile and two downed trees. Also it is in a subdivision that was not cleared until this year, so the guys are still learning it. We were close to done, just some widening here and there and finishing clearing the hydrants. Bring on the next one!! This is a normal winter and the previous storm, while intense, is not uncommon for us.



sefh;707887 said:


> I would just like to come out there a ride for a week or so. I don't know what I would do with that much snow. I would hate to see your spring thaw!!!!!!!!!!!!


Come on out but do not bring a short tracked sled. Spring looks like it will bring full lakes, ponds and streams. I live about a 30 second quad ride from the trout pond, which is the reason why summer and fall chores seem not to get done.


----------



## Inverted99

Just got this picture of the highway slide. 
Here is a link to more pictures. http://www.ksl.com/?nid=460&sid=5244300&pid=0


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I agree winter time fires really suck. Nothing worse than getting out to pump and nothing in there but ice. The last shift closed the tank valve but didn't drain the pump.... I was like WTF??? Then 8 years ago Christmas day I was fighting a attic fire and slipped on the ice, broke my leg in 36 places. My interior days are over now it's just pumping and driving..:realmad:


----------



## theonlybull

Dodge Plow Pwr;708821 said:


> I agree winter time fires really suck. Nothing worse than getting out to pump and nothing in there but ice. The last shift closed the tank valve but didn't drain the pump.... I was like WTF??? Then 8 years ago Christmas day I was fighting a attic fire and slipped on the ice, broke my leg in 36 places. My interior days are over now it's just pumping and driving..:realmad:


ouch...... i think i'd rather take my chances with the fire then the ice anyday 

i've got a funny red helmet, i would feel lucky if i could just pump now :salute:


----------



## Bibbo

has anyone up there looked in to tracks for the trucks lol? idk if they would do much good with that much snow but hey worth a shot.... BTW great pictures im jealous for sure


----------

